# Installed a Flowmaster Cat Back



## printans (Dec 29, 2008)

Last night I got the Flowmaster cat back system installed on my '04. I'm loving the sound & wonder how much of a HP increase it gave me. I actually picked it up lightly used (along with a set of stock wheels with tires.) The guy selling it was going full race with his '04 and it didn't fit anymore. Interesting guy, it was a little shocking seeing nothing but garage floor, rollcage and new frame behind the front seats. Anyway, he was asking $300 for the exhaust and wheels.


----------



## neverend3r (Mar 3, 2009)

not much increase if any by itself. Just a nice sound:cool


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

neverend3r said:


> not much increase if any by itself. Just a nice sound:cool


:agree


----------



## Blaze44 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have the same on my car there awesome. They turn alot of heads going down the street.:cool


----------

